# [debian] VHost für IP & FQDN getrennt einstellen



## chmee (12. Januar 2012)

Habs grad mal versucht. In den "sites-enabled"
für 000-default die IP eingegeben
und für [FQDN] eben [FQDN]:80

Aber das beisst sich. Wie macht man das nun richtig, dass über die FQDN die Seite XY in Ordner Z erreichbar ist, wogegen ich über die IP-Adresse auf /var/www/ zugreifen kann?

mfg chmee


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Januar 2012)

Hi chmee,

ich hab das mit Hilfe der "ServerName" Direktiven gelöst:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>
  ServerName 123.123.123.123
  DocumentRoot /var/www/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
  ServerName example.net
  DocumentRoot /var/www/example.net
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
  ServerName foobar.net
  DocumentRoot /var/www/foobar.net
</VirtualHost>
```

// Edit: Hier die entsprechende Seite aus den Apache2 Docs: Klick

Gruß,
BK


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2012)

@Bratkartoffel  Einfach mal die Doku anschauen.. Danke. Es ist noch nicht sauber, weil er auf IP (/var/www) eine leere Seite ausgibt, aber da setze ich mich heute abend hin.

mfg chmee


----------

